
Petition to prevent DEA from designating Kratom plant as Schedule I - fapjacks
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov//petition/please-do-not-make-kratom-schedule-i-substance
======
fapjacks
This petition is unlike many other petitions you may have seen. Specifically,
this petition could fulfill the third requirement under which the DEA's
"Notice of Intent" emergency scheduling decision can be fought, which
basically stipulates that if people collectively disagree with the decision,
it can be fought. This petition is much more important than it seems on the
surface.

